# Want to get into some plants



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Hey guys, I think I want to venture into plants. I want to help keep my nitrates as low as possible in between changes.

Heres the deal, I have no tank lights, and if I get them, want to keep then as dim as possible.

What do the aquatic plants experts suggest that I can do. Bear in mind, I may know a TON about water chemistry and fishkeeping in general, but my plany experience is slim to none.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Java moss and Java fern will work


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

As nitrate eater go with Ceratophyllum Demersum....the only option you have....


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Ok. How do I go about putting these in? Do I have to have them in my substrate, or can I put them in like pastic pots? Will my powerhead screw them up?

Im clueless, I forwarned you...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> As nitrate eater go with Ceratophyllum Demersum....the only option you have....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooo so they are floaters? NICE!

Will they do good at eating nitrates? I have alot of agitation, as my fluval output is above the water line. Will this be a problem?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Ok. How do I go about putting these in? Do I have to have them in my substrate, or can I put them in like pastic pots? Will my powerhead screw them up?
> 
> Im clueless, I forwarned you...
> 
> ...


java fern is easy to plant in substrate and reproduces well.

java MOSS needs to either be in a ball, or anchored to something. it looooves to grow on driftwood.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Floating plants seem like the way to go for me to start.

Any insite on the whole surface agitation issue?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> Floating plants seem like the way to go for me to start.
> 
> Any insite on the whole surface agitation issue?
> [snapback]1191499[/snapback]​


Java fern and moss are not as good as Ceratophyllum when you talk about nitrates.

You can try it floating.I don't believe that you will have a problem with that.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

So how much should I get, and should I buy a light?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

???


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> So how much should I get, and should I buy a light?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What fish are in that tank? If they don't like light, go with plants that do well under low light conditions, plants such as Java Fern, Java Moss, Crypto's and Anubias. How well they do as nitrAte-removers I don't know, but plants that eat less nitrAtes but stay alive do a better job than plants that consume a lot of nitrAtes but die quickly without proper lights, I think


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

If you don't want to light your tank and have a lot of surface agitation think about getting a sump and planting that instead. Put your floating plants in there under some decent lighting and you're good to go without major changes to your main tank.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Im not very keen in plants either. But I know you can always try amazon swords, i have 1 in my tank, with a very low 20watt fluorescent light that isnt meant for the plant because it causes brown algae, and my light is rarely on. I had it for a good 3 months now, and its still living, i cant believe its still alive with barely any light except my room light. hope it helps.


----------

